# How much should I be feeding my 14 week spoo



## Winniesmom (Mar 18, 2020)

Good morning. My Winnie is 14weeks come tomorrow. I feed her 3/4 cup of food 3 times a day, with training snacks in between. She acts like it’s not enough. She scarfs it down like it’s her last meal every time . I didn’t get her until she was 10 weeks. Could this be a pack behavior. The breeder told me she doesn’t do schedules feeding that she just leaves food out all day. I’m afraid if I did that, she would eat till she was sick.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

What kind of food are you feeding her? At that age I had to switch kibbles to something richer as the one I was feeding left my girl constantly hungry.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am going to second For Want of Poodles advice of possibly switching kibbles to something richer. 
If I remember correctly you want to double the amount of food for the weight of an adult dog for a puppy or feed just try to feed her the amount that keeps her at a healthy weight. That is is my best advice on that aspect of feeding. I would also be very cautious of free feeding because you do not know how much the puppy is eating. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I free fed my standard poodle so that he wouldn't scarf down everything all at once and risk bloating. Some dogs can be free fed and some cannot. My poodle was fine with it, but most of my other dogs would have eaten the whole bag of kibble in one setting if allowed. 

You don't say what brand of food you are feeding. She may be wanting to eat more because there is something lacking in what you are feeding.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine always ate about 1 1/2 cups of food per meal. Now as an adult he still gets it 2x a day. He is a slow eater, always had been. He does get treats and s one toppers on his food as well.


----------



## 802flier (Mar 15, 2020)

Our standard is 21 weeks today. She's a little over 40 lbs. and we feed her 1 1/2 cups of Royal Canin 3x daily, along with a scoop of additive powder once a day. We were told that there are only 3 dog foods that have actually undergone extensive testing, Royal Canin being one of them. Our vet also told us that there is evidence that grain-free foods may be contributing to heart issues (speculating that the legumes used for carrier are creating problems). Curiously enough, we lost our Australian Shepherd/Collie cross just before Christmas and her heart was just basically giving up at 13 years old. We fed her and our Toy (who we lost in the fall, at 16) grain-free food for most of their lives.


----------



## Winniesmom (Mar 18, 2020)

She was originally on royal Canine when I first got her. But she itched a lot. Now I feed her Beniful puppy formula. I’m gonna try feeding her more in the morning. Because that seems to be the time she gets a little feisty after meal like she didn’t get enough. And that may be the fact since she has gone all night without eating.


802flier said:


> Our standard is 21 weeks today. She's a little over 40 lbs. and we feed her 1 1/2 cups of Royal Canin 3x daily, along with a scoop of additive powder once a day. We were told that there are only 3 dog foods that have actually undergone extensive testing, Royal Canin being one of them. Our vet also told us that there is evidence that grain-free foods may be contributing to heart issues (speculating that the legumes used for carrier are creating problems). Curiously enough, we lost our Australian Shepherd/Collie cross just before Christmas and her heart was just basically giving up at 13 years old. We fed her and our Toy (who we lost in the fall, at 16) grain-free food for most of their lives.


Yes we were feeding our cheweenie grain free for a while and our vet told us to stop and told us about the heart problems it can cause.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Poodle Forum and congratulations on your puppy. 

Beneful Puppy is unfortunately low on the nutritional scale, with corn filler taking the place of more nutritionally dense ingredients. Your puppy may be feeling the need to overeat to hit her daily requirements.:









Beneful Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


Beneful Dog Food - an independent review, star rating and recall history by the editors of The Dog Food Advisor.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com





You don't mention if she's overweight or underweight. As long as Peggy was consistently gaining weight at that age, I let her eat as much as she wanted—just topping up her bowl until she no longer showed interest. She's very good at self-regulating now, partly (I believe) because she's never been left feeling hungry. I can see how that might cause a dog to overeat when given the chance.


----------



## 802flier (Mar 15, 2020)

Winniesmom said:


> She was originally on royal Canine when I first got her. But she itched a lot. Now I feed her Beniful puppy formula. I’m gonna try feeding her more in the morning. Because that seems to be the time she gets a little feisty after meal like she didn’t get enough. And that may be the fact since she has gone all night without eating.
> 
> Yes we were feeding our cheweenie grain free for a while and our vet told us to stop and told us about the heart problems it can cause.


Wow, your girl has very similar coloring to ours. (except Ember has this Alice Cooper eye thing going on!)


----------

